# EZ Cast - Cheap Chromecast clone that also works on iOS



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jul 24, 2014)

Has anybody seen these/got one? 







A chrome cast like device that is even cheaper and apparently will do more, including work with an iPhone. I'd not seen the need for one as didn't like the idea of tying up my phone, but now I have a tablet it appeals a bit more. They can be got on eBay for a whole £16!

Basic review here


----------



## Lord Hugh (Aug 6, 2014)

I have one, I don't use it much as the mirroring is a bit slow/laggy. There may be firmware updates to help that. It's not as nice as chromecast as the chromecast maintains its own link to apps such as netflix, youtube, plex, etc, and doesn't require your PC/tablet/phone to be downloading that then streaming it to the device. I didn't use it as a DLNA device as I didn't have a server set up - it might work well for that purpose. In short, I bought it before a chromecast and didn't use it much. Then I got a present of a chromecast, now I haven't even turned it on in months.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Aug 6, 2014)

Thanks for heads up. I'll give it a miss then.


----------

